# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Extraire de la musique d'un film

## stanley

Salut,
Je cherche un moyen d'extraire une musique d'un film.

comment faire ?

Merci

----------


## Heureux-oli

Quel est le format de ton film, Divx, Xvid, VOB, AVI, .....;

Il existe des utilitaires gratuits qui peuvent le faire, mais il faut connatre le type de fichier.
Dans certains cas, Studio de Pinnacle peut le faire.

----------


## stanley

Mon fichier et au format MPG

----------


## stanley

J'ai trouv, 

Easy CD-DA Extractor 

Il fait tout, tout, tout !!

----------

